# Adults learning how to jump again



## Magicmillbrook (21 April 2008)

Hi guys - I have noticed a few posts about adults trying to regain their confidence whith jumping.  I have been trying to do so for a few months now (new years resolution) and just cant seem to get past the x pole stage 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Would realy like to here how every one is doing?  If its not going well or if you have had some breakthroughs (not literaly I hope


----------



## Nuttymanxmare (21 April 2008)

I used to have no qualms about jumping when I was younger id quite happily jump 2/3 ft with ease. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Now im much older I seem to have a problem with panicking that the horse is going to refuse !!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I really need to get a grip and get those lessons booked


----------



## bex1984 (21 April 2008)

I am new to jumping as an adult, and I have to say it terrifies me most of the time 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but I am getting slightly better. The first time I jumped I went over it with my eyes shut squealing "oh god, I am going to die" (it was a 6 inch cross pole!) but I try not to squeal quite as much now. I managed a 1ft clear round a few weeks ago, and jumped a 2ft cross pole, so I'm getting there....just very, very slowly!

One thing that helps me is seeing other people do some jumping on my pony - if i see that they can do it, I'll feel a bit more confident having a go.


----------



## moocow (21 April 2008)

I am regaining my confidence as well and find it so scarey in the arena. We have mastered one jump, then stopping and then doing another. We just haven't got them one after each other if you know what i mean!

I have managed to get over the nerves though when out hacking. Have found two great companions that take it really easy and will give me a lead over a log or whatever we want to pop over. they then allow me lead when we pop it a second time. Its done wonders for my confidence.

As others said, I think it just a slow process when you get to the age where you know you will no longer bounce of you fall


----------



## Angua2 (21 April 2008)

for some reason I can cope with a low grid and the odd x pole or up right, but I loose any grip on reality when I am faced with a course or a spread or go any faster than trot!

I have managed for the last 5 years not have jumped and now I have a youngster ( fortunatly I have talented sharers) and a stage 2 to pass so need to address this "slight issue"

some days are very positive and then I have others that are crippling.  I have finally figured that it is the feeling of being out of control on the approach and the fear of falling off that is the route cause

I had a positive day on Friday as I managed to volunterily jump a upright that was the hight of a bucket without, wimpering, screaming, or falling off...... an achievement I thought


----------



## trundle (21 April 2008)

I was just about to post a very similar thread ! 

Despite having ridden for "lots" of years as a kid, I never learned to jump. Now i have a super-duper Moose who loves to jump, and for me, staying on the ground is getting less and less attractive. I really want to jump, and my secret ambition is to steer the Moose round a XC course without actually dying in the process. So I want to learn to jump, but frankly, I am petrified ! 

It doesn't help that Her Royal Moose-ness doesn't think that anything smaller than about 70cm is a "proper" jump, and just walks through it. Even 50cm is a big jump to me ! I think I will just have to bite the bullet, dose myself up on Rescue Remedy and gin, and put the poles up to about 70cm and hang on tight...


----------



## Scarlett (21 April 2008)

This time last year me jumping any upright, even at 6inches high, was a major achievement, I could cope with a cross pole with the sides at about 2 foot ok, but uprights, especially the ones on the plastic jumping blocks, scared me to the point of tears and at times to being almost hysterical if someone was trying to encourage me to jump... As a teen I rode and worked in riding schools and jumped anything over anything, but bad falls off bad horses shattered my confidence and for years I stuck to dressage...

However, having bought a lovely Tb mare (even though she had raced and never jumped before)  and found a great instructor this was me and my girl on saturday....






I was soooo pleased I had to go find a measuring tape and measure it, bang on 3 foot... I'm still grinning...

Over the past year I have learned that I was right to be scared of jumping, I had bad experinces which had hurt me, I wasnt being silly or stupid, that was the first step.

Then I decided what I wanted to do, I either let it continue to bother me and stick to dressage (which I do enjoy) or I make the changes and get over it...

Last year we gradually got comfortable jumping upto about 2 foot in the school - and I was reasonably happy with that. I used lots of visualisation exercises (Kelly Marks book has been really helpful) and that really helped... but my mare really seems to enjoy jumping so I made the next decision to go a bit higher and  see how we got on... By this time I had found a good instructor who - most importantly - understands where I am coming from. During a schooling session she got on and jumped my mare - they flew over 2'9 with ease and seeing how easily she done it really helped me (I am a visual person), since then I have been building it up, a couple of weeks ago I jumped my nemesis, plastic blocks with a pole on the top as an upright (the red ones in the pic above) , these scared me witless having had a BAD fall a few years ago over them...  since jumping them though its like the floodgates have opened, every time I jump we go a bit higher and I feel less stressed about it all... in fact i'd go as far as saying I'm enjoying it!

If I can get over it, then ANYONE can!!!


----------



## kizzywiz (21 April 2008)

Me too!!!  I used to jump anything on anything, my previous pony was a bit easier than Kizzy, she scared me &amp; I lost my confidence, clearly I could ride &amp; jump, she could jump, but we just couldn't do it together, or not all the time.  Anyway, bravely booked a lesson with Paul Crago, OMG gibbering wreck turns up with 14hh pony at international sj yard!!!  Anyway, he was brill, started us with poles on the ground &amp; we have since built up to jumping round a BN standard course at his house, I don't think I could go in the ring on my own &amp; do this yet, &amp; my confidence comes &amp; goes a bit, but he is cool with this, very patient &amp; sorts out whatever is necessary.  Expect he needs a large drink sometimes though!!  I'm sure you will get there if you can find someone you really trust to help you.


----------



## BBH (21 April 2008)

How often do you guys have lessons to get as far as you have, its really encouraging to hear your successes.


----------



## Scarlett (21 April 2008)

I try to have a lesson weekly but it doesnt always happen - tbh even once a month will help, though you do need to be prepared to do your 'homework' in between lessons!


----------



## Angua2 (21 April 2008)

ermm..... I don't at the moment as I can't afford lessons and the stage 2 training.  I think part of my breakthough was the first jumping lesson as part of my course, i was able to put everything I learn't in that to some use.  I plan to find a new instructor when I have finished my courses.


----------



## Gorgeous George (21 April 2008)

I used to jump loads as a kid and was fearless, but not now! I had been jumping 1 ft x-poles &amp; feeling a bit more confident and one lesson I managed to jump 2ft 3!! This was after watching my instructor jump George over the fence so I knew he could do it! Unfortunately I then went to a show and he bucked me off after a tiny jump, so we are now back to trotting poles and little x-poles. But although it scares me I still want to do it!


----------



## kizzywiz (21 April 2008)

Have a jumping lesson fortnightly at least, more if I can afford it, or need extra help towards a show.  Have 2 dressage lessons a month too, though not happening at the mo as Kizzy is lame!!


----------



## Magicmillbrook (21 April 2008)

Woohoo, go scarlett.  I didnt learn to ride until I was an  adult, and had regular jumping lessons.  The last three years though lessons have ground to a halt and all Ido is hack and flat work.  I am determined to get there in the end.  Will keep on with the poles and smalls until I feel confident and try to make the time and effort to get some 'proper' lessons in.


----------

